# Nutro Ultra Grain Free and Big Lots?



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

From another dog nutrition forum from a rep of Nutro's: "don't know if anyone tried out the Ultra Gluten Free dog foods, but I do want to let you know if you did that Nutro is going to be discontinuing that portion of the Ultra line in order to make room for new products for next year. I'm not sure what those products will be just yet but I am excited to find out what it may be." 

 Sorry. 

What I'd like to find is a food as high quality as Fromm but no peas or legumes, just meat and potatoes. Most meat/potato foods I find are low protein/fat and then it makes my dogs shed something terrible (my smooth coated PWD and chihuahua).


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for doing the research on that, Shamrockmommy. I'm very bummed, since this was the food that Molly seemed to like most, that was also highly rated for quality and ingredients. I guess it's back to the drawing board for us, as soon as supplies are depleted. She also likes the Evolve Grain Free, which I can buy at the regular grocery store. We may go back to that.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Mollydog...............If you have a freezer you can stock up on the Nutro. Kibble can be frozen for up to a year safely if you don't open it and double bag it!


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

That's a great idea, but right now we only have the over-the-fridge freezer and it's pretty jam packed.


----------

